# Millie & Lolly - The Diary



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

*Day 1*

Millie arrived yesterday lunchtime while I was out (I was lucky enough to have free tickets to see Jesus Christ Superstar at the 02) so hubby had them until I got home at 7.30pm. He reported that they hadn't stopped playing all day! He'd thrown balls in the garden for them and they had been running in and out of the house so we decided they didn't need a walk (plus I was knackered from negotiating closed tube lines and packed replacement buses!)

*Night 1*
Lolly sleeps in our bedroom at night in her own bed (or curled up on a discarded item of clothing or towel if she's lucky enough to find one) but isn't allowed on our bed. So we brought Millie's bed upstairs which Lolly promptly claimed and curled up in! I closed our bedroom door (to prevent middle of the night play and because Millie gave a few barks downstairs in the hall) I presume Millie settled because I swiftly fell asleep! I was awoken 3 times by a little visitor on our bed (Millie is allowed to sleep on Julie's bed) The first time I felt fine about removing her as she jumped right on me! But the next two times she curled up by my legs so I felt mean removing her but decided it wouldn't be fair on Lolly if I let Millie sleep there.

So at 8am Lolly woke me up with a little nose nudge (about the usual weekend time) and the girls have happily skipped out to the garden and are back to playing (not so madly now though). 

Millie bought some of her favourite toys with her which include a few soft fluffy ones. This has delighted Lolly as she loves to remove the inside fluff from all her toys. So I apologise in advance Julie if they come back a bit flat!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and I've decided that I won't be doing much housework/cleaning this week as the girls have found a sandy patch in the garden (where we have removed a brick path) to romp and play in which has left lovely little paw prints on my high gloss black kitchen floor! I can see that as soon as I clean the paw prints will be back again.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah it's all good fun isn't it! Now that we have Honey, who can be a right little 'digger', I frequently have muddy paw prints trailing through the house! This also encourages Biscuit into the flowerbeds too, which he had long grown out of! 

Sounds like you're doing a great job so far! I'm sure the nights will be a bit tricky, especially if Millie is used to sleeping with Julie, but I guess the upside will be seeing the two of them having great fun together! Look forward to hearing more.....x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant diary Janet, thank you. Missing Millie already so this will help feed my 'Millie-fix'

I wonder if Millie will let Lolly unstuff her toys?

As a tip, for the cheeky bed stealing. Just move your legs and she'll jump down. Millie doesn't like it when the nest she's made starts to move


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I went to Jesus Christ Superstar too yesterday! It was brilliant!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm going next Tuesday- so excited!! Was it good in an arena? I'm worried it will be too big...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Laura It was fine in the arena, it wasn't like a play more a rock concert. Ben was brilliant, also Tim and Mel C. Sorry Janet to have hijacked your diary!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

*Day 2*

I usually feed Lolly before her morning walk but we decided to walk the dogs later today, through Veralum Park and up into town as Hubby decided he wanted to visit a shop but it didn't open until midday so I fed them earlier in the morning. Julie had brought some NI with her that was defrosted and needed eating so I served that for both dogs. Well Lolly thought she'd died and gone to heaven!! She inhaled her portion while Millie sniffed hers. Before I could blink Lolly had finished hers (I'm not sure she could have told me what flavour it was as I'm sure she can't have tasted it) and moved onto Millie's bowl. I managed to pull her away, leaving Millie with a very small portion which she did eat.

So later this morning we took the dogs to the park in the rain. They had a good old play. We stopped at a cafe with outdoor seats under cover for a hot chocolate and the girls were as good as gold. The couple on the table next to us (who had a King Charles Cavalier) asked us about them and commented on how good they were being. They were a bit muddy and wet by the end so they both had a quick leg shower in the bath together.
They've had a much calmer afternoon, hardly playing much at all. Lolly was exhausted and took to her bed! 
I gave them both Barking Heads for tea. Millie thought it was very tasty and ate it all up, if a bit slowly. Lolly was more interested in Millie's bowl but when she realised I wasn't going to let her eat Millie's she decided to eat her own bowl instead. 
They've had a chilled out evening so lets hope they stay that way!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> I'm going next Tuesday- so excited!! Was it good in an arena? I'm worried it will be too big...


I took my 13 year old daughter and her friend. I hadn't seen JCS before and didn't really know anything about it. Being free tickets we were up in the Gods so I was a bit worried about the view but it was fine. There was a big screen behind the stage so you could see the close up images. The girls found it a bit tricky to follow - I advise you check out the plot on Wiki before you go if you don't already know the Bible story well! 

I do think it would be better in a smaller venue but I'm very glad we went. We thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a fab Diary .. thanks Janet xxx

I love the bedtime cuddles from Millie ... when owning dogs I made a firm rule, no dogs on beds and never sleeping on the bed... for those of you who know me, know what a soppy sod I am .. so a few weeks ago my Honey slept on our bed, well she deserved a mum & dad cuddle as she is such a clever girl  and I loved it more than her lol, she was soft, freshly bathed and just the best Teddy Bear I have ever slept with (sorry hubby but Honey cuddles are the best lol) .. by the way he loved her sleeping with us too , well he didnt have a choice anyway lol .. only teasing. 

Oh hot chocolate stop sounds good on a day like today Janet   

Enjoy 2 poo ownership ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Janet .. don't forget the photos ... I know you are busy but forget the housework and get the camera out lol ... I would love to see Millie & Lolly together again xxx

Oh dear high gloss black flooring with poo paw effect .. well it beats white grout grrrrrr .. I hate grout!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It sounds like they are having an amazing time!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely update. Sounds like Millie is being her usual cheeky self. Hope she's not starving  it will be good practice for her to get on and eat her food, rather than dithering over it . 

I had a lovely photo sent to me this morning of Millie out walking with Lolly wearing Lolly's old coat  Looking a bit autumnal I have to say.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, great pic!!!
it is freezing here thismorning, it must be cold over there too!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

*Night 2*
following a very peaceful evening we had a very peaceful night with no little visitor on my bed ! 
I've discovered that Millie is quite vocal! As soon as I opened my bedroom door this morning she started barking excitedly at every door as I opened them and then dashed out into the garden with more barking at 7am! 
I thought Lolly was bad barking at noises outside but Hubby (who worked from home today) said Millie barked at every little noise! He was on a conference call when a nearby house alarm went off sending Millie into a barking fit! I haven't heard her do it at her own home so just wonder if it's different sounds at our house setting her off.

*Day 3*
Hubby worked from home today as I work on a Monday so that the girls wouldn't be left alone to get up to mischief! He walked them first thing this morning to try and tire them out. I think he was nervous about walking the two dogs on his own so I suggested he took my car (he only has a small 2 seater) and drove somewhere that he could then walk them entirely off lead. He reported all was well and he obviously sent the picture above to Julie. 

They are definately much calmer together now. It's funny noticing their different personalities. Millie loves a cuddle and will come and snuggle up close on the sofa whereas Lolly likes to be near you but not that close. Lolly also gets a bit jealous when Millie is getting some attention!









enjoying the beanbag that hubby put in the office for Millie (Lolly has a bed under his desk). Obviously Lolly thought the beanbag was better than her bed!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is a really cute pic of the two girls!! posing for the camera!! too cute


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahhh that is so cute, sharing a bean bag. 
Just to confirm, Millie is quite vocal and loves to dash out into the garden, announcing to the world that she's arrived. . We don't let her out before 7am for that very reason. 
Sounds like she's missing me !


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well Millie must be feeling relaxed - she just gave me one of her special love hugs


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Well Millie must be feeling relaxed - she just gave me one of her special love hugs


 That's my girl


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pics and looks like they are having a lovely time together, I'm sure both girls would like a 2nd poo to live with them at home after this!!! I know Julie says Millie is quite vocal anyway but Dudley does seem to bark at noises more if we are staying somewhere else so she maybe a little more vocal than normal, ...and yes it is getting really cold here now.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Another good night (Millie only jumped on the bed this morning when we were waking up) followed by a gloriously sunny walk. 

























Both girls came home very hungry. So I gave them both Barking Heads with some Yumega oil added (Lolly usually has this on one meal a day). Well Millie quite liked the added oil and did a lot of licking of the kibble and bowl while Lolly did her usual inhale! Then Millie decided she would eat it, although very slowly - poor Lolly was made to sit and wait for Millie to finish. Here's the result








Ok a slight cheat as Millie left about 10 pieces of kibble which I let Lolly finish. I would have liked to take a picture of them eating but didn't have the camera to hand and knew that if I moved to get it Millie would be distracted and forget to finish eating!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww, love this diary 
They are so cute together, you've taken fab photos. 
Glad Millie has settled so well and what a clever girl eating all her food... Lolly must be a very good influence 
X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely thread Janet, your girls look so good together


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great pics!! looks like you are having fun with two!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A few more pictures - showing they have settled down loads and enjoy curling up for a sleep near each other. Also Julie just added a new picture of herself on facebook so I thought I'd show Millie to see if she reacted. Sorry Julie she didn't react at all!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA Just so cute!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww toooo cute 
They'll miss each other terribly when the holidays over xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The last pic is just so moving and adorable! Sounds like they are having a great time! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super diary, lovely photos. You look to be having better weather than us. You both really do need another dog, they just look so right together


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Loving this thread - going to miss it when Millie goes home 

They really do look good together.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Best thread ever ... I am giggling at the Millie love hug !!!!! Is this what I think it is ???

I love the photos, Millie and Lolly look wonderful together ... they are fab. Cant wait to hug them both ..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely thread and great pictures! It sounds like they are having great fun together!  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant, sitting here having a good chuckle 
Can't believe Millie didn't recognise me hoto: We've bought the wet weather to whatever region of France I'm in and it looks like we're bringing it home again on Thursday.

Yes JoJo, Love hugs are exactly what you think they are


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

OMG Millie has just discovered that we have a guinea pig! It's in the playroom and she's whining and trying to see it constantly. So my daughter shut her out but then I had to put up with her very high pitched barking at the door. 

I couldn't stand it any longer so went to see why she had been shut out. Well the whining and whimpering is much more bearable than the barking! So I've told the kids to let her in! Let's hope she gets used to the guinea pig being there soon!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah! I bet she wants to play with it! too cute! 
Lady always wants to see our bunny...the bunny is not impressed


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh how funny. Millie does looovvvee animals. She is just so curious and wants to meet them all 

One more night and we're home :wave:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and another clean bowl from Millie this morning. She definitely likes the yumega oil Julie.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this thread, thanks for sharing your diary with us!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying this thread as much as me. Janet has been an absolute star keeping me (and all of you) up to date. 

Its so nice to know that our two cockapoo's not only get on famously, but also can relax with each other too. It was always our plan that we would look after each other dogs when we both plumped for cockapoo's. Its taken us until now to really get this sorted out, only because both dogs have been soooo intense together, we didn't think they would every settle down. This 5 day holiday was force on us because my neighbour let me down last minute. I'll catch up with Janet tomorrow, but I think it has worked brilliantly. Now I can confidently look after Lolly too, when Janet goes away.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is a brilliant thread thanks for sharing!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A lovely autumn walk😃


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely girls.. The blog is great! Thanks!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

All home now. A big, big thank you to Janet for looking after Millie. 
If she could talk, she'd tell me what a fab holiday she's had 

We've all had a lovely welcome home from Millie, lots of cuddles and yes love hugs too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Missing my daily fix of Millie and Lolly


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Poor Lolly's not herself  She still has a runny bum! She was fasted for 24 hours and then had a small meal this morning. She's a bit subdued as well but can't tell if that's because she's not feeling well or missing Millie. Fingers crossed she bounces back to her old self soon.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry to hear Lollys still not herself.... Hopefully it won't last much 

longer and she'll be back to normal... They do know how to worry us don't they..

xx

Ps she's a really gorgeous girl


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh poor Lolly


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope Lolly is feeling brighter, your pics are lovely Janet you put me to shame mine are always rubbish xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> All home now. A big, big thank you to Janet for looking after Millie.
> If she could talk, she'd tell me what a fab holiday she's had
> 
> We've all had a lovely welcome home from Millie, lots of cuddles and yes love hugs too


Lol, just re read this. It sounds like I'm saying if Janet could speak she had a fab holiday. 

Can I reassure you all, that Janet can speak and Millie can't.

Hope Lolly gets well soon. Millie had a very loose poo tonight, so I'll keep an eye on it. It may be just because I've put her back on NI.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased you had a nice holiday Julie  

Fab cockapoo diary Janet ... you a wonderful to take Millie in for a doggy holiday .. I bet you loved it  

I hope lovely Lolly's tummy gets better soon.. what has she eaten today? It could be so many things but as long as she drinks fresh water, no food will be ok for a day or 2.


----------

